# Ashura: Muslim Holy Day Marked in Blood



## ReadBavinck (Feb 15, 2006)

CNN and others were banned from filming this Shia ritual mourning procession connected with Ashura "out of fear that the news media would use the ritual to distort the image of Islam." 

No real need to distort. This is _very_ sad. We must pray for Muslim people. How desperately they need the blood of Christ.

*Warning*: these pictures are very graphic

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by CJ_Chelpka]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

Pathetic. God truly has made the wisdom of this world out to be foolishness.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

Blood atonement. I'll take Christ's effacious shed blood anyday rather than shedding my own to show my "dedication"


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2006)

How sick and sad!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2006)

"What will wash away my sin? NOTHING but the blood of Jesus!!"


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 16, 2006)

those photos are nauseating and repugnant.

ps. Ryan, I like your entry on your blog with the flag burnings by Muslims.

But you got to love it. The Imams and the Ayatollah's great power comes from their ignorant religious subjects.

Keep the population ignorant and you keep your power.

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2006)

Reminds me of the Flagellants. Just shows you how much in common the two most evil religions in world have. They are also both near perfect counterfeits of Christianity.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Reminds me of the Flagellants. Just shows you how much in common the two most evil religions in world have. They are also both near perfect counterfeits of Christianity.


yep. And I shudder when I think of what God made me escape.

Humanity blind and trapped in a maze of wicked philosophies. It truly takes God to save someone and open their eyes.

But eh em, according to some, all man has to do is practice free wil. I wonder what free will is there when you are totally blind and deceived.


----------

